# There is anyway to improve my SA without using drugs?



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

I read a book on social anxiety that I found really informative (diagonally-parked in a parallel universe, working through social anxiety). 

Although I got a lot of information, still I did not find anything that could help with my social anxiety. According to the author understanding and changing ideas that trigger your SA it would be very helpful in reducing your stress response in social situations. Ok of course this make sense. 

The problem in my situation is that I do not have many self limiting beliefs concerning my behavior in social situations, I think I am skillful socially, but I am stil getting stressed and my mind races in social groups. I am aware of my thoughts when I am with others and there is nothing negative about them . It seems there is no problem with how I perceive myself or my social skills but how my brain reacts emotionally in social situations. 

Over the years I have done a lot of work with my social skills, but still because of anxiety I cannot really use these skills. Is ridicoulus how talkative I become with a low dose of xanax and how positive people are toward me and how emotional stress stops me from socializing with others. Are there people that really changed their thought patterns with the help of therapy, but did not really see big changes in how they react emotionally in social situations?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Overcoming Social Anxiety And Shyness - by Gillian Butler
Overcoming Shyness and Social Anxiety - Donald Rapee
Feeling Good - The new mood therapy - David Burns
When PAnic Attacks - David Burns

Finding a good CBT or compassion or mindfulness based CBT therapist.

None of these will need drugs. With the books - a little money and lots of time. With the therapist, quite a bit of money and quite a bit of time.

Ross


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for the list, I am going to check them in Amazon,(I actually took a brake writing this and checked the first one, good a cbt self-help book for social anxiety, I tried to find one before with no luck) have you read the book I mentioned? 

Are you into books for building social skills at all? If yes have you find anything really good?


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

I ordered the Feeling Good - The new mood therapy a week ago, I am still waiting for it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

NicktheGreek said:


> I ordered the Feeling Good - The new mood therapy a week ago, I am still waiting for it.


great book! However I think that working 1on1 with a therapist doing exposure therapy is the BEST treatment i have come across in addition to meds.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

I personally find reading such book a waste of time


----------



## a1jon (Sep 29, 2010)

I have read the Gillian Butler and David Burns books and found them helpful at the time.
I find I need to keep going back to books for inspiration though, it doese'nt seem to stay with me for too long.

Andrew.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*hmm*

You might also benefit from state management techniques and anchoring and such like. The ability to trigger a relaxed state whenever you wish may well help. As would other techniques such as the five things you see, hear, feel etc technique for bringing yourself into the moment and relaxing you.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

There is a thought that's triggering your anxiety. You said your mind races when you talk to people. Try to slow them down and type them out here. Sometimes it's hard to identify your own thoughts, or even qualify them as negative or not, especially if you have been living with the thoughts for a while.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

wxolue said:


> There is a thought that's triggering your anxiety. You said your mind races when you talk to people. Try to slow them down and type them out here. Sometimes it's hard to identify your own thoughts, or even qualify them as negative or not, especially if you have been living with the thoughts for a while.


Good post sir. I like ze way you think.


----------

